# Cold nights Lead to Cold Smoking that Leads to Smoked Cheese



## fire it up (Nov 19, 2009)

It has been almost a whole year since I smoked any cheese, now that the nighttime temps have dropped it's time to do some more.

I picked up a block of sharp cheddar, extra sharp cheddar, pepper jack and a mozzarella.


Let them sit out as I prepared the smoker, lit 3 coals and placed a piece of pecan on top and waited for the temp to stabilize and the smoke to flow.
Temps ran in the 70 degree range the whole time.



Smoked for 1 hour 20 minutes, first half was with pecan wood and the second half was with cherry.

The mozz fell down inside the smoker, that's what those few little dark marks are.

Didn't pick up as much color as I thought they would but the important part will be how they taste.
Vacuum sealed and time to let them rest in the fridge for 2 weeks before I tasting.


----------



## ronp (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks great FIU!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 20, 2009)

Good looking cheese Fire! I just replenished my stash too.


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice job again jim.

Most folk do not let em sit awhile in the fridge like you are doing.As you know, it does help the cheese mellow and pick up more flavor IMHO.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 20, 2009)

YUM!!!!   I gotta smoke some cheese!!  Thanks for the fridge rest idea. Does the flavor develop much over that time?


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks Great Jim...


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

Alot of folk believe that it allows the smoke to lighten on outside and permeate into the cheese.I believe this as well...

Many folk have smoked cheese and freshly sliced and thought a bit harsh-then thru in the fridge and a week later thought it was balanced-so to speak..


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm a firm believer of that as well, specifically based on a past cheese smoke.
Let one I did sit overnight and the smoke flavor was kind of heavy and not what I wanted, after letting it sit for 2 weeks I tried it again and it was fantastic.
I was lucky too, had been waiting for cheese to go on sale to do a smoke and that day got the mozz for $.75 and the others for $1 each.
I honestly thought about injecting one with something but figured it may be a bad idea.


----------



## meateater (Nov 20, 2009)

Darn that looks great! Gonna have to give it a shot, looks like I'll need a vacuum sealer first.


----------



## fishawn (Nov 20, 2009)

Jim, Looks great.... I think you will be pleased with the wait.... I could never make it...... But hopefully you do... Nice Work!


----------



## bud lite (Nov 20, 2009)

That's the way I do it.
Works great every time.


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 5, 2009)

That is awesome looking cheese "Fire it up" I don't have a vacuum sealer yet..maybe Mrs. Claws will bring me one for Christmas. I can sure see where that would come in handy! I wouldn't know what to do without freezer burnt food...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I picked up some more different kinds of cheese after smoking some the other day and seeing a list of good smoking cheeses. Tomorrow morning is supposed to be 6 degrees Fahrenheit here..I think that ought to be plenty cool enough for a cold smoke...Man I sure appreciate all of the info I have gotten from you guys/gals here..

rhage2


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks rhage.
I absolutely love the vacuum sealer, one of the best investments you can have when it comes to freezing and reheating your meat.

Glad your cheese smokes are going good.  Just used some of the mozz last night and it could have actually stood another hour of smoke, the cheddar was great though, nice and smooth smoke flavor.
Good stuff!


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 5, 2009)

Great looking cheese smoke!!! Love the assortment of cheeses you picked ... yum ...


----------

